

Office for iOS May Make Billions for Microsoft But Dooms Surface - SlipperySlope
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/office-for-ios-may-make-billions-for-microsoft-but-dooms-surface

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"While Mr. Holt argues that disappointing sales of the company’s Surface
tablet and large estimated demand by iOS users for Office may be too
financially compelling for Microsoft to continue avoiding Apple’s mobile
platform, the implications of moving Office to iOS may doom the company’s
mobile strategy."

